# What would you do????



## 1nurse (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi guys,
Been separated for 9 months now. Divorce should be final end of the year. Got a really bizarre call from the provincial firearms office informing me the ex has applied for a gun permit. Reason I need to be involved is they need me to sign a affidavit verifying that he's not a danger or threat to own a firearm. Weird. He did talk about wanting to get a gun through the course of our marriage off and on. But claimed he wanted it for target practice or firing range. I have no clue now why he wants one. I guess it doesn't really concern me but my question is this, should I sign the form or not? My ex was never physically abusive to me. I doubt he'd come after me but some of my friends and family are concerned. He does have anger management issues and likes to punch things ( doors, walls) when he's upset. 

I asked the officer if he knew they would need to contact me and he said yes he would be told at the time of application. I wonder why he didn't just e-mail me informing me of what he was doing? You know the more time goes by and therapy and distance I get I think "thank god he's gone. Talk about doing me a favor." Just wanted to pick some brains. Thanks again.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

your mad if you sign it. my motto never say never. listen to forest gumps mother. lifes like a box of chocolates, never know what your gonna get next.


----------



## 1nurse (Jan 21, 2009)

Just spoke to the chief firearms office. According to the officer he has applied for a long rifle. Used for hunting or target practice. He has already gone through and passed a safety course. They just wanted to talk to any former spouse in the past two years who might have concerns about him owning a firearm. I told him while we were together I had no concerns. He made no verbal threats, physically abused me, etc.. For the most part we had a loving, stable marriage. I did however tell him I have NO idea what he's like now. Haven't seen him or spoken to him since last Nov/09. And that I was surprised he wanted to get a gun license now. Whatever.  Hopefully he'll shoot himself in the sweet spot, HA HA or that stupid skank he left me for. They will process the application and he'll probably get the license. The officer did tell me if I did ever have any future concerns to contact them and they would look into revoking the license. The more dumb stupid things this idiot I was married to does now makes me think thanks for leaving. Send the divorce papers ASAP!!!!!!!


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

You are like so many women--he DID abuse you, by threatening violence when he punched stuff. Anger management issues? I'll say! Wow. That is not normal behavior and there is only one reaoson for it: to intimidate others. It may not be accompanied by verbal threats, but the behavior is intended to intimidate and control. You are so lucky he left you. It could easily have escalated. My best guess, however, is that you are not at risk now b/c he's found someone else to intimidate. Thank your lucky stars! Still, I would not sign if it was me--not until he does some anger management work.


----------



## overitnolove (Dec 5, 2008)

If you are worried, you are worried for a reason. Err on the side of caution I 'd say.


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

1nurse,
do you live outside the USA?


----------



## 1nurse (Jan 21, 2009)

I live in Toronto, Ontario Canada. The ex moved to Ottawa, Ontario Canada. 4.5 hours distance. Not really worried that he's getting a gun permit. Considering his self esteem issues and breakdown I think he now had causing him to have the emotional affair the gun ownership makes sense. Just one more validation for me he has issues that had nothing to do with me or our marriage. I just wanted opinions on what I should tell the officer calling about our history and wanting to know if he was a danger. He has no criminal record, no history of assaults or public drunkenness. Apparently even if I had objected the officer said it wouldn't have necessarily stopped him from getting the permit anyway. They would just scrutinize him a bit more closely. Like I said I hope he shoots himself with the stupid thing. HA HA:lol:


----------



## mrslmndz (Apr 14, 2009)

Really funny Nurse, Yeah he is probably that stupid. About you signing. You dont need to deal with that anymore. He is no longer part of your life and it was his choice so why even bother signing. Just dont get involved. He or the things he does are no longer your problem. I would not sign... nine months is a long time. let the new girl worry about him now, let her sign.


----------

